# If money wasn't an issue...



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Which projector would you dream to own? :daydream:

Pls describe brand, model, technology...any info when applicable.


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not a greedy man and I'm also a man who hasn't spent more than some passing time looking at projectors beyond my means. As such, my PJ of choice, if I didn't spend thousands of dollars on daycare a month, would be the BenQ W5000. Michael Chen (ISF Calibrator) purchased one for himself which leads me to believe that it's the best moderately priced 1080p projector out there.

Oh yeah, throw in a 120" fixed frame Stewart Firehawk screen (along with a higher ceiling!) to the mix for me as well.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I saw a calibrated 3-chip DLP Runco at Premier audio/video in Edmonton. Michael Chen had also calibrated this one. I was astounded.

I've never seen a 9" high end CRT set-up.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe you mean a 9' CRT :neener:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I think he's saying the CRT tubes are 9 inch.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bent said:


> I saw a calibrated 3-chip DLP Runco at Premier audio/video in Edmonton. Michael Chen had also calibrated this one. I was astounded.
> 
> I've never seen a 9" high end CRT set-up.


Yes, that is a very nice setup I have seen it myself. I still love my own HD RPTV the image quality is very good.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

:foottap: @ Blaser

LOL. :neener:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

:rofl: I thought it was about a Runco DLP ... I got confused :surrender:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 9, 2006)

Money no object? Ill just build my own theater with about 100 seats. I'll need a Imax Projector, a 70 mm film projector... no wait, I'm gonna need three for those for the old cinerama stuff. A 35mm projector, all with platter setups of course, and a stacked pair of Barcos for stuff that is video and HD sourced. I am going to also need a full time projectionist with an obsessive/compulsive bent about quality images(and he will need to get ISF certified and equipped to keep things in calibration.)

The screen, though curved, will have to be flyable as I want a small stage for Karaoke parties and in case Madonna wants to preview her next show for me . Wireless hookup for video games. Oh and a LED matrix screen behind the whole stage for providing backdrops as needed.

Then there is the sound system. Have to think a bit more about that.

I think this is going to take more than my "stimulous payment" check!

Email me if you want to make a donation!


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd just buy a stadium seating Regal/AMC theater with Imax and 3D capability and build a house next to it!:joke:


----------



## marcosreg (Aug 17, 2008)

All the answers above.
Marcos


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah with no money problems everyone would be a happy person....


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, If you mean the ultimate PJ to install in a home theater, the #1 ranked PJ is the BarcoCine 9 /Reality 909 CRT with 9" LC ( Liquid Cooled tubes ). I will trade a pair of Runco 933's, a Sony 1272Q with just over 100 hours, and a Maxx 1400 LCOS, for a nice one with clean tubes. Any takers?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

How much does it cost? What are the specs?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I would get that $185000.oo Meridian unit, maybe a entire Meridian system.


----------



## funlvr1965 (Mar 14, 2009)

definately one of the new sim2 3 chip such as the lumis or one of the christies


----------

